# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  savjeti kako se ocistiti nakon kiretaze

## leonisa

ispricavam se ako sam fulala pdf ili ako se negdje vec o ovome pisalo...

naime, nakon sto ciscenje nije krenulo samo od sebe, ucinjena mi je kiretaza.
na kontroli sam zavrsila na hitnoj jer sam se prebrzo zatvorila a sve nije izaslo van pa su ponovili ciscenje.

s obzirom na zabacenu maternicu i prethodni carski te sav od njega, stvorio mi se "dzep" u kojem se nakuplja krv koja ne moze van.

dobila sam samo savjet da spavam na trbuhu i da se naprezem kad imam stolicu.
mene zanima zna li netko jos koje nacine da pomognem svom tijelu da izbaci sve van tako da ne zavrsim na jos jednom ciscenju puna krvi i hematoma na rubu sepse.

svaki savijet, polozaj, sport (kuglanje npr. koje sam isprobala i dok sam pokusavala potaknuti da se sama ocistim) pripavak, bilo sta...je dobrodoslo.

----------


## sirius

Ne znam zapravo što bih ti točno rekla.Mišljenja liječnika izvan hrvatske se prilično razlikuju od naših...
Nekakav općeniti stav koji oni zauzimaju je takav da ako se žena dobro osjeća nema potrebe za nikakvim zahvatima i ostatak endometrija(čak i komadići posteljice) će izaći sa slijedećom menstruacijom.Znaći ,strpljene...
Postoje određeni homeopatski pripravci koji mogu potaknuti izbacivanje ostataka npr.silicea,sabina i drugi,najbolje da se uzimaju po simptomina.
Prije nekoliko mjeseci i sama sam imala spontani pobačaj u 10 tj.(rast je stao u 5-6tj.),posteljica je izaša tek tri dana nakon što je pobačaj nastupio.Nakon pet dana sve je bilo ok.
Neke cure su također imale sličan slučaj(da je komadić sluznice ostao) i sve je otišlo u drugom ciklusu.

Spominješ sepsu,imala si neke simptome i tegobe nakon prve kiretaže?Nastala je infekcija?

----------


## cvijeta73

leo  :Love: 
ne znam jel ovo moje iskustvo ima veze ili ne - jer nisam imala ni carski ni nemam zabačenu maternicu, al ja sam imala povišenu betu i krvarila nakon pobačaja dobrih dva i pol mjeseca, skoro tri.
stalno sam morala ići na kontrolu u bolnicu, svaka 3 dana vaditi betu, nisu mi htjeli napraviti kiretažu, kao sve će se spontano očistiti. i kao, ako bi se nalaz bete povećao, onda na kiretažu, a ako ne - onda doma. prvo mi je bilo drago da izbjegnem kiretažu, a poslije mi je već bio pun k**ac tog pritiska, svaki put se spremam da ću ostati u bolnici i onda doma. i za tri dana ista procedura.
i je, na kraju se spontano i očistilo, ali je bome trajalo tri mjeseca.

----------


## sirius

I ,da ,leonisa dobro da si to stavila na ovaj podforum.
Žao mi je zbog vašeg gubitka. :Love:

----------


## leonisa

meni nije ostao komad posteljice, meni se krv slijevala u taj dzep i nije izlazila van te se tamo zgrusavala. 
ja sam prva spomenula simptome doktoru i da, osjetim tocno napetost i neku tupu bol, slicnu nadutosti koju osjetim i koju sam osjetila kad sam imala slobodne tekucine po utrobi nakon carskog (ako se tako zove). i jako me smeta.


za neke homeopatske pripravke sam cula od cura o kojima, pretpostavljam, i pricas, pa cu se raspitati za njih  :Smile:

----------


## belkisa

meni je babica "iscupala" placentu, pa sam treci dan nakon poroda ponovo dobila kontrakcije i nakon uzv-a dr. mi je rekla da nije vidjela nikad vece komade koji su ostali nakon poroda.krivicom babice, naravno.  poslala me je na kiretazu hitno, a ja sam na svoju ruku odlucila da sacekam jos malo. ohrabrile su me kontrakcije koje su bile izdrzljive, ali ipak jake, jer je to znacilo da se materica bori da izbaci ostatak, ali ja sam malo pomogla sa fenugreek sjemenom. pravila sam caj od njega. on se najvise upotrebljava za povecanje proizvodnje mlijeka (sto mogu posvjedociti) a u trudnoci se ne preporucuje jer stimulise kontrakcije. po toj logici, ja sam navalila piti caj i hvala Bogu, dva dana nakon toga sve je pocelo izlaziti. komadi su izlazili narednih nekoliko dana a krvarenje sam imala puna dva mjeseca, ali nikakvih problema nakon toga nisam imala...  probaj naci ovo sjeme, jer ga mozes piti uz bilo koju drugu metodu koju odaberes. evo link, ukoliko ne znas kako izgleda.
http://images.google.com/images?clie...N&hl=en&tab=wi

zao mi je zbog gubitka 
sve najbolje...

----------


## kailash

Fenugreek na hrvatskom se zove piskavica - inače dobar za poticanje menstruacije. Zovu ga i methi (u ajurvedi).
Može se uzimati kao napitak, a može i čajna žličica 3xdnevno, pola sata prije jela (ja sam ga tako uzimala i rješila si teškoće s duuuuuuuuuugim i neredovitim ciklusima).

----------


## Felix

bas mi je zao sto jos nije gotovo  :Sad: 

jesi li vadila betu? smanjenje bete je u ovim slucajevima najvaznije. prema mom iskustvu, ako beta pada moze se tolerirati zaostatak tkiva u maternici jer ce se spontano ocistiti iducom menstruacijom. ali vazno je da beta pada.

----------


## wewa

Leo  :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

tek sad vidim pola postova...  :Confused: 

hvala cure :hug:

vidis Felix, nije mi nitko ni jednom spomenu vadjenje bete. ali po simptomima osjetim da ih vise nemam. trudnici simptomi (sise, smrad, spavanje...)
zadnjih par dana imam svjeze, oslabljeno krvarenje, sad vec 14 dan...prije kontrole krvarenje je skoro stalo i krv je bila tamna. drugi put me, koliko sam shvatila jer sam, fala bogu spavala, nisu kiretirali vec samo otvarali (sto sam dva dana nakon i osjetila) i isisali zaostalu krv. ne osjetim kontrakcije vec 10 dana..

jel za pliskavicu moram ici homeopatu ili se moze nabaviti u biljnim ljekarnama?

----------


## VedranaV

Imaš u ljekarnama, u biljnim, a mislim i u običnim.

----------


## mandy

*leonisa* žao mi je što se još više moraš patiti, ja sam imala dvije kiretaže za redom jer 1. put nije sve otišlo i stalno mi se činilo da mi je trbuh napuhan, dobila sam Ergometrin ( to mahom svi dobiju uz antibiotik) koji je izazivao tako bolne kontrakcije za poludit ali su prilikom tih kontrakcija izlazili i ostaci zgrušane krvi; zašto ne odeš na uzv da se uvjeriš da je sve čisto ? beta se dugo spušta i potraje 1-2 mj. dok ne dođe na 0
*sirius*  žao mi je

----------


## sirius

Leonisa,za biljke možeš pitati Stribora Markovića ,ilica 11,Centar Cedrus(tel.3460202).Stvarno ga preporučam ima ozbiljan i stručan pristup.  
Mandy,hvala.I to je isto dio života...

----------


## leonisa

mandy, cure...zao mi je za svaku pojedinacno sto je prosla to...  :Sad: 

na uzv su i vidjeli da mi se skuplja krv, a ergometrin pijem vec 14 dana...prva 3 sam mislila da cu umrijet od 24/7 kontrakcija (20 sekundi kontrakcija, 10 pauza i tako bez prestanka). a onda su se smanjile i prestale... :/

sirius hvala za kontakt.
vedrana hvala za info.

 :Heart:

----------


## (maša)

samo šaljem :grli:

----------


## Storma

:Love:  tek sad vidim ovo

----------


## †vanesax

Cure, kao prvo, jako mi je žao što vam se to dogodilo. I ja sam u tom klubu i mogu samo da vam dam virtuelni zagrljaj.  :Love: 
Osim toga, Leo, evo ti spisak emenagoga:




> A List of Emmenagogues
> 
> Don't exceed the recommended doses; many of these emmenagogues can cause strong side effects. The double dotted herbs (. .) are oxytocic; use only with focused attention and acute sensitivity to the body's reactions. The herbs in boldface will bring on a late period about 60% of the time if the expected flow is no more than two weeks overdue.
> 
> ° Angelica root: infusion, tincture (10 drops three times daily for four days)
> ° Fresh Lemon Balm leaves: tincture, bath
> ° Bethroot: infusion, tincture (a dropperful every four hours for five days)
> ° ° Birthwort root or whole plant in flower: infusion
> ° Black Cohosh root: infusion, tincture (20 drops every six hours for four days)
> ...


To ti je sa sajta  Susunweed.com jedan od najrespektabilnijih u toj kategoriji.

----------


## †vanesax

za skupljanje materice i prestanak krvarenja se pije ili vrkuta ili lišće maline. Ako želiš da ga potakneš, onda su ti super sve emenagoge, tj. biljke koje izazivaju menstruaciju ili deluju abortivno. Hajdučka trava (stolisnik), neven, timijan.... Izguglaj nešto od toga. Ja bih ti sad drage volje pisala, ali bolje da sama nađeš šta ti odgovara

----------


## Danka_

Leonisa, zao mi je.

----------


## jadro

samo  :Love:

----------


## ASTRA

Leonisa :Love: 

Meni je spontani krenuo prirodno pa sam dobila i ergometrin da bude učinkovitije (bila sam 7+3). Prije dva dana krvarenje je skroz prestalo (nakon 8 dana), jučer na uzv doktorica vidjela da ima toga još, ne puno, ali kao ima, počela spominjati kiretažu u krajnjem slučaju... Beta jučer 38. dobila sam i još jednu turu ergometrina. osjećam da maternica nakon tablete lagano kontrahira, ali ništa ne izlazi, iscjedak je prvo bio roskast, sad je više žućkast, ni traga krvi... u petak opet na uzv. 

sad se i ja pitam što da radim, da pijem još neki čaj? Da vježbam? (smijem li uopće?) da predložim čekanje menstruacije pa stalno živim u neizvjesnosti? glupo mi je prolaziti teror kiretaže (kod nas je neka neučinkovita lokalna u pitanju) ako baš nije nužno...

----------


## dorotea24

Astra ako budeš morala na kiretažu ona ti boli kao malo jača menga. Nisu prestrašni bolovi i nemoj se bojati, traje 5-10 minuta. evo da ne moraš~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanči

Evo da vam ispričam svoje iskustvo s emenagogama, možda kome bude od koristi. 

Nakon 6 tj. plod mi se nije razvijao kako treba, ali smo pričekali još jedan tjedan prije nego smo prestali s Utrogestanima. Nakon toga sam počela piti oko 5-6 grama Vitamina C (koji smanjuje progesteron u tako velikim količinama), pila sam 3 puta jaki čaj od peršina, dvakih 12 sati stavljala lišće peršina vaginalno i termoforom grijala trbuh.

Prema uputama trebala sam dobiti stvari u roku od 4 dana, no ja sam tek peti dan korištenja dobila lagani roza iscjedak koji je nakon nekoliko sati stao. Nakon slijedeća dva dana se ponovo pojavio smeđi iscjedak, ali ništa konkretnije se nije dogodilo. 

Danas idem kod dr na kiretažu. Eto, jako mi je žao što nemam ljepšu priču o korisnosti emenagoga, ali u mom je slučaju bilo tako. 
Polagala sam velike nade da ću dobiti prirodni spontani i da će biljke djelovati jer je plod ionako bio predodređen na propast.

Iz svega želim izvući pozitivnu stvar, a ta je da mi se bebica jako dobro uhvatila, da se ne da van i da će sijedeći IVF proći kako treba.

----------


## leonisa

uf draga :Love: 

Astra, kako si?

ja sam imala skroz do ovulacije lagano krvarenje ali je bila svjeza krv, tako da se nisam zamarala. cak nisam niti otisla na kontrolu, jer na dan kontrole sam dobila prvu menstruaciju koja je prosla po PSu.
sad sam u fazi druge ovulacije i osjecam se ok.
kontrakcije uopce nisam imala.

za persin nisam znala, a svakodnevno ga jedem u abnormalnim kolicinama  :Smile:

----------


## ASTRA

Ja sam, hvala Bogu, i drugi put uspjela proći bez kiretaže. Jučer na uzv sve ok. Konačno je agonija završila. 

Sanči, jako mi je žao!

----------


## leonisa

Astra  :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

> Evo da vam ispričam svoje iskustvo s emenagogama, možda kome bude od koristi. 
> 
> Nakon 6 tj. plod mi se nije razvijao kako treba, ali smo pričekali još jedan tjedan prije nego smo prestali s Utrogestanima. Nakon toga sam počela piti oko 5-6 grama Vitamina C (koji smanjuje progesteron u tako velikim količinama), pila sam 3 puta jaki čaj od peršina, dvakih 12 sati stavljala lišće peršina vaginalno i termoforom grijala trbuh.
> 
> Prema uputama trebala sam dobiti stvari u roku od 4 dana, no ja sam tek peti dan korištenja dobila lagani roza iscjedak koji je nakon nekoliko sati stao. Nakon slijedeća dva dana se ponovo pojavio smeđi iscjedak, ali ništa konkretnije se nije dogodilo. 
> 
> Danas idem kod dr na kiretažu. Eto, jako mi je žao što nemam ljepšu priču o korisnosti emenagoga, ali u mom je slučaju bilo tako. 
> Polagala sam velike nade da ću dobiti prirodni spontani i da će biljke djelovati jer je plod ionako bio predodređen na propast.
> 
> Iz svega želim izvući pozitivnu stvar, a ta je da mi se bebica jako dobro uhvatila, da se ne da van i da će sijedeći IVF proći kako treba.


Sanči, žao mi je. I ja sam prošla tri spontana.  :Love:  
Inače, ima mnogo jačih i efikasnijih emenagoga. Npr. neven.
Nadam se da vam neće trebati

----------


## Sanči

Ovaj je puta moja emenagoga imala 190 cm i 95 kg  :Laughing:  i sve je bilo brzo gotovo. Bolno, ali kao što i same kažete, agonija je završila. 

Ipak mislim da emenagoge mogu biti djelotvorne tek u najranijoj trudnoći, dok se još plod nije uhvatio kako treba, u vrijeme prije izostanka ciklusa ili koji dan kasnije. 

Leonisa, imaš ga baš na popisu koji je Vesnax dala, a on mi se učinio kao napristupačniji.

----------


## sirius

Mislim da u slučaju čekanja sa krene spontani ili da završi najvažnije je biti strpljiv i dati si vremena. Sve su ovo pomoćna sredstva ,tijelo jednostavno treba vremena da shvati da trudnoća nije uspješna. Pobačaj nastupa kada razina b-hcg hormona podne dovoljno nisko , hormon proizvodi posteljica , u najčešćim slučajevima posteljica još ima kratko funkciju i nakon prestanka razvoja ploda. 
Kao što sam već napisala , u mojoj zadnjoj trudnoći trudnoća je stala 5-6 tj. , pobačaj je nastupio u 10 tj.

----------


## leonisa

da, ja sam htjela cekati, cak je i moj ginekolog. rekao je da on nije uvijek za intervencije ali bila sam 10+6 tjedana i rekao je da se prema UZV vidi da je veza jos jako jaka i da mi posteljica i dalje proizvodi hormone i uredno prati razvoj trudnoce. nije uopce bilo naznaka da ce poceti odvajanje pa je savjetovao kiretazu. mozda sam i ja htjela podsvjesno zavrsiti sa time jer je vec bilo 2 tjedna od kad sam saznala i bila sam vec psihicki izmucena.

zapravo, tek sam u 9.tj. otisla na prvi pregled (sam pregled je govorio da je trudnoca po PSu, tek se na UZV vidjelo da nije) i to na nagovor muza. ja nisam htjela. nakon svega, rekao mi je da mu je zao sto sam otisla jer da me nije nagovarao, ne bi imala ta 2 tjedna agonije i kad tad spontani bi krenuo sam od sebe i postedio bi me te psihicke boli. barem djelomicno.

moji svi simptomi trudnoce bili su maksimalni sve do dan nakon kiretaze koja je bila pocetkom 12. tjedna. moram priznati da me to najvise ubijalo. da su bar jenjavali, ali nisu...

Sanči jos jedan veliki :hug:

----------


## †vanesax

joj, leonisa  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## sirius

> da, ja sam htjela cekati, cak je i moj ginekolog. rekao je da on nije uvijek za intervencije ali bila sam 10+6 tjedana i rekao je da se prema UZV vidi da je veza jos jako jaka i da mi posteljica i dalje proizvodi hormone i uredno prati razvoj trudnoce. nije uopce bilo naznaka da ce poceti odvajanje pa je savjetovao kiretazu. mozda sam i ja htjela podsvjesno zavrsiti sa time jer je vec bilo 2 tjedna od kad sam saznala i bila sam vec psihicki izmucena.
> 
> zapravo, tek sam u 9.tj. otisla na prvi pregled (sam pregled je govorio da je trudnoca po PSu, tek se na UZV vidjelo da nije) i to na nagovor muza. ja nisam htjela. nakon svega, rekao mi je da mu je zao sto sam otisla jer da me nije nagovarao, ne bi imala ta 2 tjedna agonije i kad tad spontani bi krenuo sam od sebe i postedio bi me te psihicke boli. barem djelomicno.
> 
> moji svi simptomi trudnoce bili su maksimalni sve do dan nakon kiretaze koja je bila pocetkom 12. tjedna. moram priznati da me to najvise ubijalo. da su bar jenjavali, ali nisu...
> 
> Sanči jos jedan veliki :hug:


Tako je meni bilo prvi put. Bilo mi je strašno znati da je srce stalo u 8 tj. , saznala sam u 10 tj. i čekala još tjedan. I onda sam pristala na kiretažu  pod (emocionalno) jako  ružnim okolnostima u bolnici .
Ovaj put sam sam se naručila za pregled u 10 tj. , ali sam osjećala da nešto nije  kako treba (smeđi iscjedak, simptomi su se povukli). Kad sam došla na pregled dr. je rekla da to njoj izgleda kao puno ranija trudnoća , čak me tješila da možda nije to što mislim, grlić je bio zatvoren...Čim sam došla doma krenuo je spontani.
Da sam znala vjerojatno bi mi bilo puno teže. Prvi put je MM bio totalno izvan sebe dok sam čekala, ovaj put je bio na putu kad sam saznala tako dok je on stigao sve je već bilo gotovo.

----------


## sirius

leonisa jel sve ok sad?

----------


## (maša)

Završila na kiretaži 10 dana nakon poroda....dojim.....jel smijem uzimat išta od navedenoga gore?

----------


## Astrid

> Tako je meni bilo prvi put. Bilo mi je strašno znati da je srce stalo u 8 tj. , saznala sam u 10 tj. i čekala još tjedan. I onda sam pristala *na kiretažu  pod (emocionalno) jako  ružnim okolnostima u bolnici .*
> Ovaj put sam sam se naručila za pregled u 10 tj. , ali sam osjećala da nešto nije  kako treba (smeđi iscjedak, simptomi su se povukli). Kad sam došla na pregled dr. je rekla da to njoj izgleda kao puno ranija trudnoća , čak me tješila da možda nije to što mislim, grlić je bio zatvoren...Čim sam došla doma krenuo je spontani.
> Da sam znala vjerojatno bi mi bilo puno teže. Prvi put je MM bio totalno izvan sebe dok sam čekala, ovaj put je bio na putu kad sam saznala tako dok je on stigao sve je već bilo gotovo.


Pozdrav svima... htjela sam samo svoju priču podijeliti s vama. 
naime, i ja sam imala kiretazu 12.1. ove godine. Bila sam trudna 6 tjedana. To jutro sam napravila test i saznala da sam trudna, a navečer prokrvarila. Nisam ni znala da moram na kiretažu. Ujutro sam otišla naposao pod jakim bolovima, jedva izdržala 4 sata i zvala muža da dođe po mene.Kada smo došli na hitnu imala sam priliku kao i ti, doživjeti grozan pristup. Toliko sam bila ljuta na njih!!! Tako se ponjeti prema ženama! Zaista sam razmišljala pokrenuti nekakvu kampanju protiv tih doktora na hitnoj! Ne mogu se tako ponašati. Pogledajte koliko samo žena se javilo na ovaj forum, kolike su komentirale da im je bilo gadno.... zamislite koliko tek žena je doma, nema internet, nema emotivno snage uopće razgovarati o tome jer ju je neki nadobudni doktor toliko isprenapadao da se žena godinu dana neće dobiti!
Zaista, ne znam kako vi osjećate glede ovoga što sada adresiram, ali ja smatram da se ZAKONOM TREBA ZABRANITI DA SE OVA VRSTA POSLA UZIMA RUTINSKI! kao što svaka trudnoća nije ista - NI SVAKA TRUDNICA NIJE ISTA! Ne smiju se tako ponašati prema nama!
Ja sam se iz svega toga izvukla, ali koliko ima emotivnijih žena za koje nitko neće stati da im pomogne!?!?  
Ako samme ne napravimo da nam bude bolje, nitko neće!
Eto, toliko od mene... 

hvala vam svima  na puno prijedloga i informacija!  :Yes: 
sretno svima i neka bude bolje!!

----------


## ruža82

Cure, šta da radim... imala sam kiretažu u 4 mjesecu, sve je prošlo super, inače nemam redovite cikluse - to je tako ostalo i dalje pa sam si menstruaciju izazivala utrićima. uglavnom između svake menstruacije imam lagana krvarenja, lagana. bila sam već 3 puta na UZV do sada i doktor mi veli da je nešto sitno ostalo ali da nije ništa strašno , da bi se trebalo očistiti sljedećom menstruacijom, ali ništa. primjetila sam da svaki put kad nešto fizički radim - recimo podignem nešto teže odma lagano počnem krvariti. šta da radim, da jednostavno tak čekam ili???

----------

